# Fur on GSD face has white spots almost overnight



## bdouglas (May 17, 2010)

Our eight year old GSD has suddenly gotten three white spots (one is about 1 1/2 inch rectagle) on her cheek, side of muzzle and on forehead. 

The spots almost seemed to appear overnight.

About 30 days ago we switched her food from IAMS LARGE BREED to BLUE BUFFALO LARGE BREED. The reason was she started to vomit her food, two friends that have multiple shepheards suggested it may be a corn allergy, so we moved her to the Blue Buffalo which has rice. She was able to eat it fine.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, Iams is a pretty crummy food.

What do you mean by white spots? The actual fur is white? the fur is gone leaving white spots of skin?


----------



## bdouglas (May 17, 2010)

The actual fur is white. There is also one on her ear that is grey and about the size of a quarter


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would go to the vet to have it looked at. Maybe fungal, maybe bacterial, maybe nothing, but best to know. Good luck, let us know what it is!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I would see a vet too, I don't remember seeing this before.


----------



## bdouglas (May 17, 2010)

Took her to the vet, he had seen a few similar cases, but did not know the reason. Her coat seemed a little dull to the vet, so he did a thyroid test. Also checked gland, eyes, ears, lungs and heart, all were good.
She had lost some weight but that could be due to increasing our daily walk from two miles to three miles over the last three months. She was actually a good weight (67 pounds) for her height and age (8 1/2 years) He suggested increasing her food by 1 cup per day and see if she gains a little weight, if she loses weight, may have some other issue.
Otherwise she seems fine although has also had some allergies lately.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Someday I need to get a picture of this GSD my trainer has...He's an old guy and a super dog. He's a blanket black and tan and pictures of him as a young guy show that, but as he got older everywhere he was black has turned white. It started out as just a few spots on his face. He's still tan in the tan spots, but his mask and his saddle are going completely white. Not gray. And the pigment on his face is also going pink. Been to several vets and no one could figure out what it was...but he's still pretty darn healthy and happy.  They call him a Calico Shepherd.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Isn't that what happened to Michael Jackson? 

I mean, there is a thing for humans that effects skin tone.. couldn't the same be true for Dogs and other animals? 

I'd love to see pix of that dog.. weird. My furneice lost almost all of her black, she's not very cream color w/ black close to the skin. She was very black and tan as a younger dog. She's now 13 and 'cream w/ a faded saddle' but so faded that you can hardly see it faded. You would never guess it was the same dog as the younger pix.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Isn't that what happened to Michael Jackson?
> 
> I mean, there is a thing for humans that effects skin tone.. couldn't the same be true for Dogs and other animals?


OMG, you totally caught my attention with that!...ummm, yes it appears dogs can get vitiligo......

vitiligo

I guess most vets wouldn't consider vitiligo as a diagnosis. Great suggestion FuryanGoddess!


----------



## bdouglas (May 17, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics taken last memorial day. white spots of fur are now more pronounced.

German Shepherd Dog Forums - bdouglas's Album: Sasha


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

GSD's are one of the breeds (along with the Belgian Tervuren) predisposed to vitiligo. It's an autoimmune disease which can be helped by diet and topical applications of oils or gels developed for people. (Will help restore the pigment, not the coat color.) UV exposure is also indicated, though you have to apply a sunblock to the depigmented areas to prevent burning. Anyone wanting more info is welcome to PM me....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

